# Look 481 or Specialized Roubaix



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm a recreational rider (25 to 50 miles several times a week) considering going from steel "typical italian stage race bike" to carbon fiber. 
I'm looking for a stiffer but smooth riding bike and either the 481 or Roubaix seem like they might be what I want. 
So at 5'8" 30.5" inseam, longer than average torso and 170 lbs what size should I consider in a 481 or another model Look and, do ya'll have any comments about the Specialized.


----------



## mt.biker (May 6, 2004)

The look is a fabulous bike. I would purchase that over a specialized anyday. As for that size, its more complicated then just your inseam and height. Anyone who tells you which size to purchase from that info knows nothing about fitting a bike.

Stop by your LBS that does fittings and have them put you on a fit bike. They should be able to work with you to find out your ideal position that takes into consideration all aspect for you. Then shop around. Looks in the US are doing a good job at holding the line on their pricing. Find someone who's going to be flexable and work with them.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Fit*

Thanks, I was more inclined to buy a Look.
I was fitted several years ago but lost the info and will have to do it again.
There aren't any Look dealers within at least a 3 hour drive from me so getting fitted on one is a problem.
Given the kind of riding I do, what other models besides the 481 should I consider.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

*I'm very close to your size and*

sold a Roubaix Comp to get a KG-461. The Roubaix was a 52cm but I probably could have done a 54cm. The bike never handled well. Mine was very twitchy. I'm not sure if there was a problem with mine or if there's a geometry issue. I noticed that it had a fork with 49mm of rake. Anyways, instead of trying to figure out what's wrong I got the Look. My KG-461 is a 53cm and handles like a champ.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

*461*

Hairscrambled, Any particular reason why you went with the 461 over say a 481 or 555.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

No. The 461 was reasonably priced and I didn't need the extra weight reduction of HM carbon.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*height and inseam...*

Height and inseam may be enough to pick a frame size, IF the inseam is an accurate "cycling" inseam, measured from the floor to "saddle-like" pressue in the crotch. I use a bike with a horizontal TT as a measuring tool. Block up the wheels and until you get saddle-like crotch pressure standing over the TT in bare feet, with cycling shorts on. The distance from the floor to the top of the top tube is an accurate cycling inseam. Saddle height is an even better indicator for selecting frame size. 

I doubt your cycling inseam is only 77.5cm. If so, you've got darn short legs. I would suspect a saddle height of only about 68cm??? I'm the opposite, being 1.5 inches shorter with an 83cm cycling inseam. My saddle height is about 72cm. I ride a 51cm in a KG481 and a KG461.

The problem you may encounter with LOOK frames is their relatively short TT. If you truly have a long torso, then you could need a 120 or 130 stem to get enough reach. Nothing wrong with that, but something to be aware of.

The absolute best way to select the frame size is to compare the geometry with a bike that fits you well. The dimensions needed for the comparison are the seat tube angle, TT length, the BB height (or drop) and your handlebr height, measured from the ground to the top of the bars.

All that said, the KG481 does not offer more comfort than the much less expensive 461 or 555.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Inseam*

Inseam is actually 77.65cm, my present bike has a 53cm c-c ST, 54 c-c TT, and 110cm stem. 
Standover height is lets say a little tight.....but the top tube lenght works for my longish torso, and I like the way it rides and handles.

LBS suggested that with my build, I should seriously look at custom frames.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I have similar dimensions, but I'm a little taller. I got a 55cm 461 this spring and I think its a great bike. The semi-compact frame is good for people with long torsos and short legs; the 55cm has an actual 52cm seat tube, but a 55.5cm top tube. I'm happy with my current fit, but I certainly could have made a 53cm 461 work for me as well. I did happen to look at the 481sl geometry and I think the 52cm would work for me - as I recall, the seat tube is 52cm and the top tube is about 55cm. I've seen C-40's other posts and he really knows bike fit, but this struck me as a long top tube for that size frame (contrary to his point earlier in the thread). I don't know anything about the Specialized, but the Look's are nice.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

I am right at 5'9 and 167lbs and have a 30.5 inseam and actually ride a 51 cm Look 381i, which if Im not mistaken has really close geometry to the 481. I have right under 6 cm of seatpost showing and have a 120mm stem. I have a longer torso for my height, and the longer TT and 120 fit me pretty nicely.


----------

